# "Security Threat Analysis"



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

I clicked on a Google link this morning to go to an article about Zak Starkey and was presented with a frightening screen. It came up with about 10 red lines of trojan and virus threats and would not let me close the window and get out of there. It wanted me to download some sort of file to cure all this - the window did not have my Avast name presented (it does present its name when a threat is detected online). Anyway the top of this frightening window was entitled Security Threat Analysis and claimed my Windows security had been destroyed (or some word to that effect). I remembered reading that you should go to task manager and if you see something suspicious to "end the process", which I did. I was then able to get out of that window and shut down the browser (FF). - I am working on the assumption that this was one of those software gimmicks that says it will cure the threats and then proceeds to download bad stuff to your pc. I ran Malwarebytes and Avast after the experience and they found nothing. Has anyone experienced this sort of attack lately? Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

A lot of people have fallen on that type of scam. You did the right thing by killing your process in the Task Manager.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

So, I was correct in assuming this was a bad scam. I was pretty sure that Microsoft Windows doesn't present that type of cure for a threat to my system. Thanks for confirmation.


----------

